# Twitter séance to contact Michael Jackson



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm, yeah, good luck with that. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...r-seance-aims-to-contact-Michael-Jackson.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Tweance"...LMAO!


----------

